# Imac G5 carte logique



## abcde50 (13 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

je rencontrais il y a quelques mois des coupures claires et nettes de mon imac intempestives. 
Après diagnostic d'une entreprise d'expertise, l'alimentation le DD la ram tout est ok sauf.. la carte logique. 
Ma question : ai-je une possibilité pr remplacer cette carte en ne passant pas par apple ou en revendeur  (cher visiblement !!) ? Je suis dans la manche proche rennes / caen. 
Une astuce  pour faire revivre (meme temporairement cette maudite carte, j'ai plein de choses à reprendre sur mon DD....) ? 
Est-elle morte définitivement ou des sursauts de vie comme elle a pu me faire quelques fois ... je ne sais pas 

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## iMacounet (13 Juillet 2010)

Des coupures claires ... C'est vague ça. 

Tu as un problème vidéo ? Processeur qui surchauffe ? Frezz ? 

Si tu es près de Rennes, je connais quelqu'un qui pourra peut être t'aider. 

http://forums.macg.co/membres/-oldmac-.html


----------



## abcde50 (13 Juillet 2010)

Merci pr ta réponse,

Pour être précis, en pleine utilisation mon iMac s'éteignait, de plus en plus fréquemment... Parfois impossible de l'allumer. Il semble d'après le rapport d'expertise qu'il s'agisse de la carte logique mais quand je vois le coût de la réparation... 

Oui je suis à une heure de Rennes, j'y vais très régulièrement


----------



## iMacounet (13 Juillet 2010)

Je t'ai envoyé un MP


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Juillet 2010)

Salut j'ahabite à Renne et je peut t'aider je connais les iMac G5 et pour moi c'est l'alim qui est HS on peut essayer avec mon alim j'ia un g5 alim ok mais cm hs pross déssoudée donc si tu veut daire l'essai je suis sur Rennes

Heu en fin c'est bien un G5 sans iSight ?


----------



## abcde50 (18 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

iMacounet merci pour le message privé mais je ne demande pas à me séparer de mon imac ! Je veux le réparer... 
Oldmac, c'est bien un imac G5 sans isight. Mon mac a été en expertise dans une société spécialisée de Saint herblain et l'alim est bonne, le diagnostic dit qu'il s'agit de la carte logique... Mais apré tout... l'essai vaut peut etre le coup


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Juillet 2010)

Les technicien agrée Apple ont parfois des ... je sais pas leur diagnostic sont foireux un de mes iBook G4 le 1,42 Ghz était d'après un revendeur Agrée Apple HS (carte mère morte) alors qu'un reset PMU à suffit de le faire revivre. Pour ton mac la led 1 s'allume t-elle ? est ce que les ventios tourne et à tu fait un reset PMU ?

Pour le test de l'alim ça peut s'averer utile je pense et je pense personnelement à un problème d'alim


----------



## abcde50 (22 Juillet 2010)

Merci oldmac, j'avais essayé les diodes mais je ne me souviens plus du résultat je vais ressayer je te tiens au courant


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Juillet 2010)

ok pas de pronlème, mais à mon avis c'est l'alim


----------

